# تأنيث العدد / تذكير العدد



## nepersonne

مرحباً, سؤالي اليوم: متى يُسْتَخْدَم الأرقام بدون ""تاء مربوطة" بدلاً من الأرقام الذين تُكْتَب بالـ"ــة"؟
هل له علاقة بجنس الكلمة؟
مثلاً: هل نقال:رأيتُ خمسة فتيان أو خمس فتيان؟
شكراً مقدماً.


----------



## Xence

أهلاً


هناك قواعد معروفة تربط العدد بالمعدود من حيث تذكيره أو تأنيثه ، يمكن إيجادها بسهولة في الكثير من مواقع النحو (هنا مثلا ، للمبتدئين) ا



.​


----------



## Jordan89

١ و ٢ (العدد يطابق المعدود؛ إذا كان المعدود مؤنث، فيكون العدد مؤنث، و كذلك المذكر). 

من ٣ إلى ١٠ (العدد يخالف المعدود؛ إذا كان المعدود مذكرًا، يؤنث العدد، أما إذا كان المعدود مؤنثًا، فيتم تذكير العدد). 

أتمنى أن أكون قد قدمت المساعدة


----------

